# my jungle



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

the tought of getting a large tank was playing a long time in my head and now i've got it. i chose a tank (cm) 100*50*70. the frogs that i want to house in it are amazonicus and my couple aff. hahneli.

then the works could start, first i've build a closet.









tank arrived










hidden the pump and heater.










placed the wood and rocks
















































now was the question is the stream going to run like i wanted and yes.










a few days later my plants arrived and the tank could be finished.










some pic of the plants


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful!! Thank you for sharing it with us. Please post more updates as it grows in.


----------



## Yobosayo (Sep 27, 2009)

Very nice. This is going to look great when it grows in - do keep us updated.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I love seeing tanks from start to finish. It looks great!


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

yeah he's freshley planted, so it needs a lot of growing in to do.
but i'm pleased.


----------



## gabbygenier (Nov 9, 2010)

That looks awesome. Good work.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Very nicely done! that is a great viv


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

This looks great! Thanks for sharing


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

Tank is looking really good, and I bet once it is grown in it will be super stunning!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh... nice! I'm subscribed. Great job


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

WOW!! looks great!!!

one thing that caught my eye though:



> the frogs that i want to house in it are amazonicus and my couple aff. hahneli.


1. lucky... i want E. aff.hahneli!!!!!

2. NOOOOOO!!!!!!!! please search mixing... i really hate to be the one to bring it up, but IMO, it needed to be...


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

why should'nt i place them together. combies of frogs can go good. i just need to observe them.


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

Mixing in Europe is not as big a 'no-no' as it is in the US. To each his own, right?


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

indeed i think that there is a big difference in keeping darts in europe and in america.
i know several people who have combinations in their tanks and both species breed so what's the problem then? if the frogs don't be agressive to another species then i don't have any problems with it.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

sorry, didn't mean to start a fight, just my opinion...to each his own...

still a great looking viv!!!


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

no problem, like you say everyone has his own opinion.


----------



## Dart Frog (Jun 9, 2010)

Viv came out very nice!! Good work!


----------



## zzpop102 (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks really good. I really like how you did the film canisters and the stream. Great work.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks for the comments.
I placed my group of amazonicus in the tank on sunday and yesterday i found clutches everywhere. but they all gone bad, first time they breed.
pictures will be posted in a few weeks so you can see the difference in plant grow.
now i'm looking for a 2.2 ameerega hahneli to place in the tank with the amazonicus.


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice looking jungle there!!! Hey. It's your set up!! Enjoy it!!

I love Europe!! 

Since you guys are light years ahead in the hobby. 
I lived in Germany for 3 years. Came home 4 months ago. Went on The ICE train from Cologne to Holland just to watch vivaria set ups**** sigh**** OMG.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

especially germany is ahead on everything, special species, special plants.
but the states have easier acces to frogs i think.
that has to been a hell of train trip  you really are addicted haha


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

davy said:


> especially germany is ahead on everything, special species, special plants.
> but the states have easier acces to frogs i think.
> that has to been a hell of train trip  you really are addicted haha


I am flying back to Cologne July. Actually will be In Belgium. Yeah!! I learned ALOT in Europe!! Such good people!! They just have a way of experimenting With new ideas in regards to vivaria building!! 

More frogs accessible here in the states. Yes! But building techniques, Europe has the US ( especially Germany) beat. Living in both countries. They both have their own strengths.

But the European restaurants are so good. 

You are right. I am addicted!


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

by then my jungle will be nicely grown in. maybe you can come and take a look at it. i'm going to post some pics in the weekend.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: my jungle update frogs*

my amazonicus are in the paludarium for two weeks now and i start finding the first clutches (bad ones but it's a start)
here some pics of my group








































































this evening i've placed my couple aff. hahneli in there to. so i can restyle their small breeding tank during my vacation.
the male started calling from the moment i released him and you can see that he's making his territorium.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

some pictures of the plants growing









java mos








java mos








davallia fern getting new leaves








philodendron laciniatum making new leaves








marcgravia rektifolia finding his way up the big piece of wood








marcgravia spec peru















climber photos 








neoregelia ampullacea








next to the stream marcgravia sintenisii


----------



## dartdevil1 (Apr 23, 2011)

very nice.i just have one question what are those cool looking pods u have in there in the front on te ground?


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

they are called "jungle pods" that are nut shells. you can find them in the better dartfrogshops.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

Suzanne said:


> Mixing in Europe is not as big a 'no-no' as it is in the US. To each his own, right?


Europe's a big place. It tends to be a no no in the UK, not so much in other countries.

That said, very, very nice viv.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

both species (amazonicus and aff. hahneli) are breeding in the large tank so if there aren't any territorial issues i don't see what the problem is in mixing species. 
i would like to know why it's that big of a no no on the other side of the ocean. here in europe i know a lot of breeders that keep dendrobates species together with ranitomeya's and even with pumilio's with succes.
but the tank will be used to house a juvinile group of bassleri sisa that are 5 months old. my amazonicus are going away and my pair of aff hahneli are going back in there smaller breeding tank.s
from the bassleri's i want to keep a trio or two pairs for the 92 gallon showtank.


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

i have a 150 set up and planing on putting tincs, and thumbs in the same viv... was also going to put pummilio pair in the tank. 
i dont see a problem with it unless they cross


----------



## morphman (May 20, 2011)

First off compliments on a beautiful well thought design. My only question is if something gets stuck in the tubing to the water feature, how do you access the tubing ? 

Secondly, I also have lived in Europe and have mixed feelings about the "mixing" topic and I noticed a lot of comments about it. I suggest we we open a seperate thread for the sole purpose of having a friendly, learned, convesation about "mixing". I would really like to learn more about this "mixing" topic.
This way we leave this thread to it's rightful owner which is your splendid display.
Just my opinion no harm intended.

Cheers


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd agree with morphman here, except why open yet another thread about mixing? There are more than enough debating it on here already. You do your research, you make your choice.

A lovely viv, I didn't think much of it in early pics, but it has grown in really really nicely.

Ade


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks for the reactions. 
if people want to discus on the mixing thing in tanks yeah do it in the treats started for it. it's my tank and it's my choice witch frogs i'll put in there.

now on the question about the tubing. normally it's not possible to get something stuck in the tubing. there's a seperated room for the waterpump in the viv. also the waterpump is completly surrounded by filtermaterial so i don't worry about getting something in the tube. 
if it happends i'm scr*wed and it will be a tank without a stream.

today i went to a local orchid breeder and got me some nice peruvian specimens.
following list
*masdevallia coriacea
*masdevallia polysticta
*masdevallia ionocharis
*zootrophion atropurpureus
*stelis spec

here some pics
masdevallia polysticta








zootrophion atropurpureus








stelis spec.








masdevallia ionocharis
















masdevallia coriacea








i didn't like the left side much before, not enough plants, this is the left side now after the planting


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

some pictures. first the plants


















































































a total one from the beginning and one like it was last week.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

then the new additions. my aff hahneli are back in there small tank.
my iquitos ventris are sold and i've bought me a group of 6 bassleri sisa's. they are around 6 months old but they are still very shy. i hope this goes away.
here some pics


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

i have 3 sisa's currently and they were VERY shy for the first few months, now they are starting to come out and be a bit more social. its amazing how agile and fast they are when they jump!nothing like Tincs or Galacs. thy do 10" leaps into 1" holes at lightning speeds and sniper precision


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful sisas, pictures, and enclosure. Well done


----------



## ryank458 (Aug 5, 2010)

Pretty nice tank man. Love the greenery.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

A nice assortment of plants you have in thi stank. Kudos. I'm a plant person first and foremost, but I love my frogs too.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

yeah i love climbing plants. marcgravia, photos, syngonium, philodendron.
i like these more then the ficus spec.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Very nice vivarium! Thanks for sharing all those pictures!


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

thanx for the reactions
I've put in some more leaf litter as some of you adviced me that should show the bassleri more but so far no result.
i really hope this is going to change caus it's a shame to have a nice tank and no frogs to look at.
thinking about trading them for some iquitos hahneli.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

some pictures of the growth of the plants and one of my bassleri sisa. they stay shy.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

your syngonium and macgravia look excellent in condition. I wish my mac had some red .... :/


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I love the pod feed stations! Also, I really like the way you inserted MANY breeding sites into the Viv! Wonderful design, and concept. It is very well planted, and yet remains highly visible. Fantastic job on the background as well. I love the texture and dimensions of it. Looks very natural to me. 

Thank you for sharing, and keep us updated! If you don't achieve breeding in there, you don't have a pair, lmao! Very nice work!

JBear


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

those sisas are interesting frogs! mine are most active the moment the light goes out at the end of the day? crazy little frogs! are you getting calling yet?


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

no i don't hear them calling yet. and yes like you say, when the lights go out they become active. if they stay so shy i'm going to switch them for a group of iquitos hahneli. i'm only keeping ameerega spec. for the moment. i think the behavior is wonderfull to follow. if they aren't shy. my aff. hahneli spec isn't shy at all and is breeding nicely. 11 froglets and about 40 tads swimming. so it's going nicely.

about the marcgravia, the new pieces are red. once they are fully grown the red disapearce. i like the set up a lot to. but i would love to get some more syngonium in there. hope it spreads out some more.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

davy said:


> about the marcgravia, the new pieces are red. once they are fully grown the red disapearce. i like the set up a lot to. but i would love to get some more syngonium in there. hope it spreads out some more.



Don't hope too much - syngonium WILL get crazy if you give it the right conditions. however their black velvet leaves are a showpiece in a mass


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

I had orderd me some more syngonium and a cicus amazonica. they arrived today so i've planted them. just one question. i've placed my syngonium in de shadow of the philodendron. will it get enough light there or do i beter place them somewhere else.
here some pics. not the best quality.


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

I am in awe of this tank. Absolutely breath taking. Thanks for the inspiration and thanks for sharing.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks very nice. Is that a monstera in the corner?


----------



## exboyz04 (Mar 20, 2009)

looks lovely now its all growning in, very nicely done


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

if you mean the right corner bellow. that's syngonium wendlandii.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I really like the layout. I never seen a build like it, good job.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

*davy*, does frogs use that photo containers build into the background? I'm going to use such system for Tinctorius & Terribilis, how is yours experience?


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

the one in the lower area of the tank are used by my ameerega species. the higher areas are used by the ranitmeya's, they even lay their clutches in there. so in my opinion they are usefull. i don't have experience with terribilis and tincs, but i think they will use them to. maybe a bit of larger tubes maybe, caus the frogs are bigger

i prefer to put them in the background, caus i don't like it when the photo cannisters are laying all over the tank, not so a natural view. the only thing i regret is that i didn't had enough black cannisters, the white once pull to much attention.

i'm getting two new excisting tanks in the weekend. one will be stripped and i'm going to try to make some fake rocks into a nice background for my silverstonei that i will be getting in the spring next year. in that tank i'm going to put the cannisters betweem the rocks. but those pictures will be for next year.


----------



## azureus for life (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice tank! Looks very natural, im sure the frogs will love it.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

thanx for the reaction. yeah i love natural looking vivs. not to much colours. just brown and green. 
after the weekend i will post some pics on the two new tanks i'm getting. one will house variabilis highland and the other will be empty. going to strip that one and try some rock making for my silverstonei that will arrive in the fall.
in two weeks there's a frog day here in europe and i'll be getting two pairs of the iquitos hahneli and a group of juvinile allobates femoralis (peru).
my current list of frogs then will be:
*ranitomeya variabilis highland 1.1.2
*ameerega aff. hahneli 1.1.7 (and about 50 tads in the water)
*ameerega hahneli 2.2
*allobates femoralis 0.0.4 or 0.0.6

can't wait till the day of the frog day. so i can show you guys my new additions.


----------



## Steven rider (Mar 29, 2011)

i wish i had the talent to build somthing like that.i look at my 90 gallon viv full of lueks and get disapointed,, you should come over here and build me one


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

haha a vacation to florida yeah that's worth thinking of. haha
why you don't rebuild it! i've practiced first one some smaller tanks, so i got some experience for the big tank.
now i want to try to make some fake rocks for the silverstonei tank.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Even after trying to study your water feature, which I love because it just sort dribbles like a small stream, I'd like some more info on how you achieved that "look"...from one of the pictures, it looks as though you might've isolated the heater, etc. from the false bottom...please explain your build method...looks really nice...


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

yeah the filterpump and heater are in a separeted area. i've placed a plate attached to a rock on top so i can access it when needed. 
the rest of the tank i used hydro balls and placed a sort plastic above (it let's water go trough it, but not the roots of the plants). then i used isolation foam and made a sort of stream. i used some rocks to but with the upcoming isolation foam not much of the rocks is visable.
it's nice to make a stream but you never know how the water will go. now the stream only puts water down on one side. the other side it stays in a small pool.


----------



## R.variabilis (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow that is amazing 

Did you purchase that tank or build it?


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

the tank it self i didn't make. the set up inside the tank is my creation. 
and it's now housing the frogs of your avatar. a trio variablilis highland. 
i'll post some more pics soon. i've added some bromelia's. and replaced the syngonium and some ferns. i think by the end of the year it will be all green, and that was my intention.
i'm not very much for the colors in plants. i only want to see green and brown tints in my vivs.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

a quick update picture. not the best picture caus my good camera is broken.
i've added some bromelias for the variabilis to use them, but they use the film cannisters more then the broms.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

That's an amazing looking tank man!


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow that thing is amazing looks great growing in like that!!!


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

Simply beautiful!!!


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

those plants have grown in so nicely. I believe this viv has definately come to the point where one can say "you took a piece of nature and put it in a box"


----------



## NVfrogger (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice love your setup!!


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks for the reactions.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

davy how has this viv been doing?


----------



## edman5604 (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice tank!


----------



## chacmhaal (May 17, 2012)

For sure it' a nice tank, and nice frog, in the past i had hahneli too and i like this frog


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

I had to cut the philodendron laciniatum completly till the roots. once it starts growing it really takes over the tank. but i see already new sprouts coming out of the ground. 
also i've added some microgramma species on the back. but they just start growing recently. 
I'll try to add some pictures soon. 
the tank houses a breeding pair of azureus. but it will be replaced by a group of highland anthonyi's. i'm going to keep only epipedobates species in the future.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

I see that i haven't keeped this updated in a long time. and i posted an answer yesterday evening but it's not up to date.
I've changed a bit in the plants from the last picture. the marcgravia species are out of there. they really took over the tank and all the plants. so i got them out of there. I've placed in some green climbing plants (philodendron scandens, philodendron spec peru, and another big leaf climbing plant where i don't know the name of.
also the stream isn't working anymore. the roots of the philodendron laciniatum got in the space i've made for my waterpump. somehow they got in the mecanism and destroyed it. so no more stream. also the waterarea in front of the tank is shrunken a bit. and i've placed a nice peace of threefern in there. besides that a lot of davallia bullata.
i'll try to take some pictures in an hour and then post them. just trimmed the plants a bit. and know i'm going to let him grow in till after the summer. then it will be a green jungle i hope.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

some pictures. i'm going to wait for a total shot of the tank till after the summer. then it will also house a group of highland anthonyi's. so i can give a big update then. also thinking of getting some orchids again. the previous ones didn't survive in the tank. but now i have some more experience with orchids so it should go better.


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

beautiful ! You've done an awesome job!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you for the update pics! I wondered what happened to this tank but didn't remember which thread it was. Still lovely.


----------

